# will a cylinder head off Z24 2.4 sohc fit on KA24E SOHC.



## My240SXproject (Jan 8, 2009)

Ok i have a 1989 240sx 2.4l will ka24e sohc. It has a blown/or crackd cylinder head and i was wanting to know if a 1986-1989 Nissan Z24 2.4 sohc or the 83-89 nissan 2.4 sohc pickup cylinder head would fit on my 240sx. There is a difference in thos two or atleast they look different from eachother so im not for shur. A freind of mine has a nissan/datsun pickup and if they would fit i would ask him and find out if thats the same engine that is in his truck.
If anyone knows if this would work i would like to know thanks.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Isn't the z24 carborated with dual spark plugs per cylinder?


----------



## My240SXproject (Jan 8, 2009)

Im not for sure that why i was asking. But i did find a head so im working on geting some money and im pick it up. Thanks for the reply tho azRPS13 You have helpd me out alot so far and i thanks you


----------



## 94_nismo_freak (Dec 17, 2008)

i have herd of people pluging of the intake side of plugs and it works


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Im sure it is now... my first nissan I worked on was my dads z24 hard body... Carb and Dual spark... I doubt it will work.


----------



## 94_nismo_freak (Dec 17, 2008)

why wouldnt it its the same


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

What makes you think they are the same?


----------



## 94_nismo_freak (Dec 17, 2008)

why wouldnt they be it the same if itll fit
NISSAN	720 PICKUP	1986
NISSAN	D21 PICKUP	(1986 - 1989)
NISSAN	PATHFINDER(1987 - 1989)
NISSAN	VAN (1987 - 1988)
this is what he is looking for right? thats the year range for the z24 head correct me if im am missunder standing


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Z24 motor was produced 1983-1989 and was carbureted. A fuel injected version was produced in 85 Z24i. Even then, the fuel injection was done at the Throttle body not the head. Was found in all of the above vehicles. He wants to take the top half of the Z24 motor (the head) and put it on the bottom half of a KA24e Motor (the Block). Sorry man... The hardbodies didnt get the KA till 90ish...


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

*Why it won't fit...*

Or atleast wont be cost effective to use...

KA









Z24









12V is better than 8V. plus the fluid ports dont match. Head studs might match but not sure of the fitment or size of the heads.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

*#2*

KA intake side








Z24 intake side









As you can see... the intake manifolds aren't the same. So unless you are thinking of retro fitting EFI onto the Z24 head, you are gonna have to stay carberated. Good luck passing emissions if it does happen to fit. You can see on the KA there are little groove above the intake ports to clear injectors. None present on the z24 because fuel and air was all mixed in the carberator or throttle body on the z24i...


----------



## My240SXproject (Jan 8, 2009)

Well i found my ka head so im in the process of removeing mine and puting that one in. Thanks for the help
Any tips on removing the Ka24e sohc head so i can replace it.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Have fun... LOL... And separate the screws and bolts to each part with marked ziplock baggies


----------

